# Best Polish/Wax on Ford Panther Black?



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a Panther Black Ford Fiesta, and I was just wondering, from people's experience, what combination of polish and/or wax works well with this paint, please?

Thanks in advance

Russ :thumb:


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

AG Supreme if you can get it, if not AG UDS, topped with AG EGP or PB EX-P, finished with Natty's blue.

Gareth


----------



## Chris_J (Nov 8, 2005)

Pinnacle Souveran looks amazing on black. I reckon it would look good on top of Vanilla Moose Wax and Klasse AIO.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Souveran or Zaino.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You will have to bare with me as I'm new at this

Where do you suggest I buy these items from? Anywhere in particular recommended?

Cheers

Russ


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

AG Supreme is a trade product only available from AG dealers. The retail version, AG UDS, you can get from Halfords (although don't as they're really expensive) or other car shops and online sellers. The same applies to AG EGP.

The poorboy's EX-P and natty's blue you could get from various sellers on here, including cleanandshiny.co.uk and polishedbliss.co.uk.

Gareth


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

Some Megs number #81 Pure Hand Polish topped of with a nice coat of Pinnacle Souveran. I have a black Audi and it looks stunning.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Pinnacle Souveran looks immense on black. I would recommend first of all claying the car before poloish and waxing it.

Then, if detailing by hand, to mask any swirls in the paint, I would use a chemical cleanser such as Meguiars Deep Crystal Paint Cleaner - this will help mask any unsightly spider web marks (which look very apparent on black cars especially), and then on black I would use Meguiars NXT Tech Wax after this and top with a layer of Pinnacle Souveran. By hand, this gives very nice results on black.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Funnily enough I detailed a panther black fezza today! 

FWIW when done properly any decent product will look great

I used poorboys ssr2.5 via rotary to remove swirls and then followed up with speedglaze, OCW and finally megs #26.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

RussZS - As Brazo said, he's detailed my gf's Panther Black today - come up fantastic mate! Highly recommend the process above. 

Mark


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Brazo - did you apply the #26 by hand?

Gareth


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Gaz I can't take the credit for the #26 part! Beardboys Girlfriend applied it via a 4 inch sonus finishing pad on a cosmo battery polisher.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Any pics of the panther black fezzer that you detailed? My sis is thinking about getting a panther black Zetec S and the first thing its getting is a full polish:thumb:


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Lol, at least you're honest!  Can you get a similar finish with this product by hand? I've not used #26 before.

Gareth


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^
Gaz the shine was created with the rotary the #26 was just 'protection' 

Pics will be put up in show it off when I get a chance to do a write up I did a zetec blue and a panther black. FWIW Beardboy tells me all Zetec 's started off blue and then later on other colours came in. The paint thickness of the blue fiesta was on average 105 microns. The paint thickness of the black was 205 microns - go figure 

Ford you cheapskates 

Crap light i'm afraid which was a shame as the paint came up 'perfect'


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh yeah, i realise the shine came from the rotary, i'm just interested in trying #26 by hand 

That's not quite right about the zetec-s's - the first batch were actually all red. Blue, black and silver then launched all at the same time. By the time this all came through to the public though, they were all available quite quickly after the red.

The black one in the pic above has ST170 centre caps on it too 

Gareth


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Yep ST170 centres!


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Still with the original correct p6000's as well - looks impressive  

The blue thing is a common mis-conception however, the earliest cars are all red. Blue was instantly the most popular colour on it's launch though, so the first (admittedly small) batch of red cars got swallowed up by huge orders for the blue ones and no one noticed them on the road too much. Then people managed to calm down and order some silver and black ones too...

Gareth


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Gaz knows his stuff 

I have a Panther Black ZS (with the ST caps too ) and I can now see what is achieveable with a proper clean!!

My paint looks nowhere near as good as that!! Cheers for all of the advice folks.

Mark, did you get anymore pics of your ZS and your girlfriends? Good to see some ZSOC'ers on here 

I believe Stampy lurks about here too


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

My ZS.... (I don't have any close ups on my swirls though )




























The paint looks okay from a distance, but is quite poor close up.

Brazo,

What did you use on the Imperial Blue ZS? My friend as the SportKa in Imp Blue, and it seems quite hard to make it look impressive....


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Russ I will be doing a full write up later on both cars, tons of pics! 

Gaz - any thoughts then on why the black paint was twice as thick as the blue? Could it be red underneath?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Russ - I've got lots of pics of both the cars. The full write up will have lots in the stages throughout, whereas most of mine are afters, and a couple of befores of Lucy's ZS.

I've uploaded them all to photobucket, so have a look on there mate:
http://photobucket.com/albums/b123/beardboy/

Mark


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Russ - car looks nice in the pics, and the ST cap mod for the phase one wheels suits the car 

Brazo - the paint thickness is bizarre, and can only be down to how it was sprayed in the factory. Don't forget, around this time, Dagenham found out it was losing Fiesta production to Cologne, and some people may have put less effort into their work as a result of this 

Gareth


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Which would make sense as the the black one is an earlier 'phase one' model... the same as mine....

Thanks for the comment Gaz

Mark, thanks for the link 

I have landed a new job today, and will need a diesel to cover the miles... so all of my plans are out of the window


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

No probs, i've always liked mk5 Zetec-S's, both my dad and best mate had imperial blue ones, great cars to drive 

Gareth


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Any ideas on a Diesel for me Gaz?

Bare in mind I have 0 Years NCB though!! :lol:

Fabia vRS? Focus TDCi Sport?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

You sorted them vids yet Mark


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Just uploading the smaller ones to my mates FTP site, which should be accessible to anyone. 

Still need to edit the 64.3MB one though.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

easy.....Menzerna


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Uploaded 1 of 2:
http://www.zippyvideos.com/6221943274534626/mov00765/

2 of 2
http://www.zippyvideos.com/3853401944534956/mov00741/


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Unfortunately, it loses quality once uploaded.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Never mind at least you can see the swirl free finish


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Indeed! Still looking bloody good...showed a colleague the work and told him about it, they're very interested in having their old cav given the attention. 

Mark


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Any ideas on a Diesel for me Gaz?
> 
> Bare in mind I have 0 Years NCB though!! :lol:
> 
> Fabia vRS? Focus TDCi Sport?


What size car do you need mate? Both the vRS and TDCi Sport are excellent, but as they're classed as performance models they carry an insurance premium with them.

However, you can often just the same power engines in the 'luxury' models and pay less insurance.

A good value car would be a Mondeo 130PS TDCi, in any trim level you fancied, Ghia upwards is best though if you want toys. Passat diesels are also good but more pricey.

Gareth


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Gaz, was your FRST featured in fast ford or performance ford mate? just thought it was in a buying guide or something. Cheers mate from Tom :thumb:


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes it was mate, i had a six page feature, in the January 2005 Performance Ford - well spotted 

Gareth


----------

